# Zombie Bedding



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found this site on line and thought I'd share - perfect for the zombie enthusiast:

http://www.visionbedding.com/Bedding/Zombie.php


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

pretty sweet but a little pricey for my blood. I don't think the wife would go for a 300 dollar queen comforter that I used during October. Although she has been asking for a duvet cover and that could be funny.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oooh too cool!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Fun!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

that ones nice, but I prefer this one:
http://www.etsy.com/transaction/71401752










too bad its sold...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That would certainly bring back child hood fears of something under the bed!!!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

*zombie bedsheets*


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh those are SOOO COOOL!!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very stylish indeed.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Looks very realistic. I wonder if it comes with legs to have hanging out from under the bed...you know...a 'dust ruffle' kind of thing?


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

WOW,these look awesome!!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Found this site on line and thought I'd share - perfect for the zombie enthusiast:
> 
> http://www.visionbedding.com/Bedding/Zombie.php


Now this is something I think my son could sink his teeth into, or chew, maybe bite, or something like that! Pretty Cool! :jol:


----------

